# Slingshot



## RailRider (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Mar 19, 2014)

*Sweet*

I love my stingrays. But how could u beat such a long frame. That make the muscle bike for me. Love the bikes. Original or restored?  Either way B E A utiful bikes...


----------

